# International Trumpet Guild 39th Annual Conference



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.itg2014.com/

I'm playing baroque timpani with Tempesta di Mare at the closing concert of this event on Saturday night. Do we have any trumpet players on this forum who plan to attend? If so, I'd love to meet you! Should be a good concert; soloists are Crispian Steele-Perkins, Friedmann Immer, Gabriele Cassone and Brian Shaw. If you're there, please come up and say hello afterward!!


----------

